# {Belvadeer's Journal}



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello!:wave: This is Belvadeer's journal! I'll post pictures, stories, and more. I hope you enjoy!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*12/3/15 Meet my betta fish, Belvadeer!*

About ten months ago, I got my first betta fish, Bubbles. Then, about nine months later I decided to get another betta fish. So I went to Petco and looked at all the betta fish. One little betta stood out to me. He had a blue body and red fins. I picked up his cup and he swam around. I thought he was really gorgeous so I took him home. I named him Belvadeer because I am a huge Rhett and Link fan and I watch Good Mythical Morning every single day. Belvadeer was labeled as a halfmoon double tail betta but I'm almost positive he's a delta tail. Anyways, I love Belvadeer so much!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Belvadeer is a HMDT, he has the split but he also has a larger split which looks like he bit his fin. Don't be shocked if he becomes a chronic fin biter later in his life, happened to my old boy; Jag


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*12/4/15 Updates and photos!*

Hey everyone! Today I haven't done much with the fish because of a knee injury. The fish are doing fine, though.  I posted another video on YouTube not long ago. It's of me cleaning Belvadeer's tank.


----------



## BubblesTheBlueBetta (Jul 15, 2015)

*12/10/15*

Hi! Today I did a water change.


----------

